# ID this caterpillar



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I wasn't thinking Luna Moth???


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Lo Moth


Automeris io - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

10 Beautiful But Dangerously Toxic Caterpillars


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder if we could captive breed the poison out of them by feeding them only potato flakes, brewers yeast and powder sugar.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

first, how many can I fit in a 10 gallon grow-out that has a large false bottom and a waterfall ?

Other people have great sucess doing it this way, so I don't want to hear otherwise !


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Lo Moth
> 
> 
> Automeris io - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


That is a I0 moth larvae. I used to raise those as a kid for the adults for my collections. Used to get stung regularly, it was like fire


----------

